# Der Solling !?!?



## akastylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

ich komme aus Northeim und habe mal vor die Tage im Solling zu biken, nur leider kenne ich mich da gar nicht aus, wo sind die Singletrails, Downhillpassagen etc. hat jemand Strecken oder eine Karte auf der Punkte markiert sind? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Gruß und Kette rechts

Basti


----------



## parttime (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin, ich wohne in Hevensen, starte immer aus Hardegsen. 
Von dort startet eine "Tour" am Schützenhaus. 

Nun ja, wenn die Trails suchst, musst du glaube ich weiter rein, in den Solling.

Bei Ertinghausen gibt es, wenn du sau gute augen hast, ein paar Trampelpfade, ist aber nicht wirklich empfelenswert.

Würde sagen, du fährst einfach drauf los. Bei Fredelsloh geht auch eine Tour vorbei. Bei Dassel soll es schwere Strecken geben, gewesen bin ich da aber nicht.

Suche mal bei Studivz nach der Gruppe MTB göttingen, oder so. Die fahren immer um die Plesse rum. Da sind die "richtigen" Trails unserer Breitenkreise!

Falls jemand Trails im Solling kennt, dann her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne schon alles ausser den Solling, darum will ich ja da jetzt mal fahren ;-)


----------



## parttime (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
und warst du in der langen zwischenzeit im Solling unterwegs ? Hast du trails entdeckt ?


ich bin durch zufall heute auf die GPS daten der kostenpflichtigen Solligkartegekommen. 

Als anhang


----------



## parttime (4. Februar 2010)

teil 2


----------



## parttime (4. Februar 2010)

teil 3

Ich muss sagen, tour 13/14 bin ich schon gefahren, nunja, so wirklich trails habe ich da nicht entdecken können. ist aber auch schon ne weile her.

ich hoffe auf deine rückmeldung 


viel spaß´!


----------



## parttime (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe weiter gesucht und doch tatsächlich einen 7,3km langen Trail parcour gefunden

http://www.silberborn.de/html/parcour_silberborn.html



ist den schon einmal wer gefahren ?


----------



## akastylez (9. Februar 2010)

Wie geil! Dann lohnt es sich doch mal hinzufahren!


----------



## akastylez (9. Februar 2010)

parttime schrieb:


> http://www.silberborn.de/html/parcour_silberborn.html



Schade, der Link mit der Karte is tot!


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Februar 2010)

Noch 2 weitere Links für dich:
für Freerider und Downhiller gibt es den Funpark Merxhausen
und weitere Infos zum Mountainbiken im Hochsollling auf der Homepage der Tourist Info.
Grüße


----------



## akastylez (9. Februar 2010)

Cool - THX wusste gar nicht das es da nen Bikepark gibt, das macht das Ganze ja noch interessanter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parttime (9. Februar 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Schade, der Link mit der Karte is tot!


 

Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, dass da ein Link zur Karte ist. Ja leider tot.

sobald ich einmal diesen "Trail" gefahren bin, ich die GPS-Datei hier hoch. Vlt schaffe ich es sogar mit ein paar fotos  je nachdem, wie gut der Trial ist


----------



## akastylez (10. Februar 2010)

Weisst Du wo der ist?


----------



## chris2305 (10. Februar 2010)

Hier gibt es auch einige Infos:
http://www.ddmc-solling.de/

Ebenso gibt unter http://www.hochsolling.de/gefuehrte-touren0.html auch geführte Touren.
Funpark Merxhausen ist bereits erwähnt worden, ist auch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Mano (11. Februar 2010)

Der 7,3km lange Trail würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## akastylez (11. Februar 2010)

Na dann sind wir ja schon drei


----------



## parttime (11. Februar 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Weisst Du wo der ist?


 

Tja dass ist eine gute Frage.

da muss man wohl einen Tag einplanen um den Trail zufinden.

Aber ich denke mal, es würde sich lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mano (11. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal ne Email an die Seite geschickt wo auch der Trail ausgeschrieben ist. Habe gleich mal nach einer Karte gefragt. Falls ich eine Antwort bekomme schreibe ich euch


----------



## Fatboy-HF (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

meint Ihr den Trail zwischen Neuhaus und Silberborn.Der ist
ausgeschildert.Teilstrecken davon werden manchnal bei den
geführten Touren gefahren.

MFG

Torsten


----------



## akastylez (12. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube den meinen wir 

@Mano: Coole Idee!


----------



## parttime (12. Februar 2010)

Ab wann ist er denn Ausgeschildert ?

Und es der Trail im Waldbreich Richtung Holzminden oder in der andern Richtung ( Hardegsen / Uslar ) ?






Fatboy-HF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meint Ihr den Trail zwischen Neuhaus und Silberborn.Der ist
> ausgeschildert.Teilstrecken davon werden manchnal bei den
> ...


----------



## DragonSlider (12. Februar 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir ja schon drei


Falsch Alder vier sind wir


----------



## akastylez (12. Februar 2010)

Sehr geil! Hoffentlich schmilzt der Schnee da dieses Jahr überhaupt...


----------



## parttime (12. Februar 2010)

Ist das Gnial.

Da ruht dieser Thead ein halbes Jahr, dann findet man durch zufall etwas, stellt es online und schon erwacht die gegen Northeim zum erleben.

Hammer genial


----------



## DragonSlider (12. Februar 2010)

Jo, is schon Cool dat Netz!
Stylez und ich kannten uns vorher nur vom sehen, keiner wusste dass der andere auch MTB fährt.
Nur durch Zufall habe ich Ihn hier im Forum auf einen Bild erkannt, was ist daraus geworen?
Eine echt coole Freundschaft

Vieleicht findest du ja mal von Hevensen den Weg nach Northeim und biken gemeinsam...

LG
Manuel


----------



## Fatboy-HF (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Der Trail begint an der Straße von Neuhaus nach Silberborn.
Auf der linken Seite.(Schild).Der andere Einstieg ist in Silberborn
an der Straße nach Holzminden.Soweit ich mich erinnere am 
Ortsausgang links.

MFG

Torsten


----------



## akastylez (12. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Info 

@DragonSlider: Er hat schon gesagt dat er mal nach NOM kommen will und mit uns den Wieter rocken will ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mano (15. Februar 2010)

Hm also von der Seite bekomme ich keine Antwort

Kann vll mal einer (der weiß wo) ne Karte mit Punkt markieren wo der Einstieg ist?
Wäre super
Kenne mich da nämlich kein bisschen aus!

Mfg Manoel


----------



## Paulpansen (15. Februar 2010)

Nabend,

Der Einstieg in Silberborn ist bei der Jugendherberge. Wenn man von der Jugendherberge (bei dem kleinen Sportplatz) in Richtung Hauptstraße fährt, ca. 50m bevor es auf die Straße geht rechts rein.  Der Trail geht das erste Stück im Abstand von ca. 40m parallel zur Straße. Man kann ihn dann bis nach Holzminden fahren, ist aber nur einer von vielen Trails im Solling. Ich schau mal ob ich ihn noch irgendwo als GPS-Track rumfliegen habe. Den wollt ihr doch aber nicht jetzt irgendwann fahren? Im Moment liegen da bis zu 70cm Schnee.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Paulpansen (15. Februar 2010)

gefunden...


----------



## akastylez (15. Februar 2010)

Hey Paul,

danke für den Track, werde Ihm mir gleich mal auf der Karte anschauen  ja, ziemlich hoch da, ich bin neulich mit dem Wagen durch den Solling gefahren, mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr überhaupt mal schmilzt..


----------



## parttime (15. Februar 2010)

naja also im/am Goseplack liegt eigentlich immer lange schnee, dann wird das in/um Neuhaus bestimmt auch so sein, denke ich.

Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig ! 
Bin heute eine kleine Runde gerutscht, war recht spaßig aber wenig effiktiv 




als Anhang nochmal den Trail in .gpx format.


Danke


----------



## parttime (15. Februar 2010)

Paulpansen schrieb:


> gefunden...





Der Trail geht nach Holzminden rein/rauß.

Hast du dich verklickt, oder ist das der besprochene Trail von Neuhaus?

Wenn nicht, ist es sonst ein trail ?


----------



## Paulpansen (16. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich hab die ganze Runde genommen. Es geht gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Zuerst von Holzminden an der Weser entlang bis kurz vor HÃ¶xter, dann links durch den kleinen Tunnel den Trail hoch nach Neuhaus (ca. 30% Trail/70% Schotter). Danach gehtâs weiter von Neuhaus nach Silberborn (80% Trail,10%Schotter und bissl Teer quer durch Neuhaus). Von Silberborn geht dann der eigentliche Trail durch bis Ortseingang Holzminden. Das was da noch durch Holzminden geht ist halt mein Weg nach Hause :=)â¦ Ist ne schnelle aber schÃ¶ne kleine Runde (ca. 2 Stunden)

GruÃ
Paul


----------



## parttime (17. Februar 2010)

Habe heute abend erkannt, dass die kml komplett anders aussieht, als die gpx datei, die ich mir in mein BaseCamp kopiert habe.

Jetzt erkenne ich auch den Track !
Super 10000 dank !

er ist nur i-wie bruchstückhaft, naja mal sehen, ich zeichne ihn nach 


aber i-wie werde ich daraus nicht schlau.


----------



## Paulpansen (18. Februar 2010)

Moin....

hmmm die gpx ist 170kb groß, erlaubt sind hier leider nur 97kb oder sowas.
Schick ich dir per mail.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (20. Februar 2010)

Will auch haben  [email protected] danke^^


----------



## akastylez (20. Februar 2010)

Me to [email protected]


----------



## Mano (20. Februar 2010)

Hätte ich auch ganz gerne [email protected]


----------



## Paulpansen (20. Februar 2010)

alles unterwegs


----------



## akastylez (20. Februar 2010)

Bekommen  danke


----------



## Mano (21. Februar 2010)

Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (21. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir ein Danke


----------



## parttime (22. Februar 2010)

Heute musste ich raus,habe es nicht mehr ausgehalten.

War eine kleine runde auf dem Gladeberg, auch nicht schlecht, und dabei habe ich doch glatt einen garnichtmal so flachen trail gefunden (als Anhang). Er beginnt sehr steil und man muss ein paar bäumen ausweichen. Dann fährt man über eine max 100m lange Lichtung und der Trail geht weiter, dann muss man über ein wenig geäst hüpfen. Der letze teil ist sehr Flowig, naja heute nicht, weil da min. 50cm schnee waren, aber ansonsten 

Ich taufe ich Hardegser Weg Trail, weil er am Hardegser weg ist.


----------



## akastylez (22. Februar 2010)

Fein  ich denke mal es gibt noch viele Trails die entdeckt werden wollen


----------



## parttime (22. Februar 2010)

@ Paulpansen: 

Als anhang habe ich einmal die Trails von deiner Route extrahiert. 

Stimmt das so ? Wenn ja gut, wenn nein wo sind die Fehler ?


----------



## Paulpansen (22. Februar 2010)

@parttime:

schaut gut aus. Einen hast du vergessen


----------



## parttime (23. Februar 2010)

Super danke, habe den Track nocheinmal nachgemalt, weil ein Treil davon war auf der Garmin Topo V3 schon vorhanden.


Bin echt gespannt, ob noch ein paar trails dazukommen. Evtl. kommen ja noch ein paar User dazu, die den einen oder anderen Trail finden. Ich glaube, von überbeanspruchung der Wege bei uns im Solling brauchen wir nicht zu sprechen, soviele Biker gibt es hier auch nicht. 

Aber dennoch möchte ich draufhinweisen, dass wir im Wald nur gast sind und nicht vom Weg abkommen sollten, damit wir diesen Trailspaß auch weiterhin haben können !!!  Wäre ja schade, wenn es auch eine 2m Regel oä. bei uns eingeführt wird!


----------



## parttime (24. Februar 2010)

War heute eimal etwas tiefer im Wald, naja fast. Also wer im Solling biken will, wenn schnee liegt, der kann geleich zuhause bleiben.
Der Schnee ist viel zu tief und wenn er einmal flach ist, würde man selbst mit Schneeketten wegrutschen! 
Die Tour bestant im entefekt aus 85% tragen/schieben und 15% fahren.


----------



## parttime (24. Februar 2010)

hier die Trails, die ich ausfindig gemacht habe. 

Die Solling Tour 13 führt an einem saugeilen Trail vorbei (Bild 4oben) - Rote Bank Trail-, mal sehen, wie der ohne schnee aussieht, nicht das das auch ne waldautobahn ist


----------



## akastylez (24. Februar 2010)

parttime schrieb:


> wer im Solling biken will, wenn schnee liegt, der kann geleich zuhause bleiben.



Das hätte ich Dir auch vorher sagen können *g*


----------



## Mano (25. Februar 2010)

@akastylez:
Habt ihr vll auch ein paar digitale Karten von Trails im raum Northeim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulpansen (27. Februar 2010)

Heute los gewesen,  Schotter ist zu 80% befahrbar. So ab 400hm wirds noch bissl mehr von dem weißen Zeug. Die Trails brauchen aber locker noch 2 Wochen bevor da was geht.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## DragonSlider (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bin heute in NOM unterwegs gewesen, sieht so aus wie bei euch, Schotter ist befahrbar, die Trails brauchen noch nen bißchen...

Schönen Gruß aus Northeim
Manuel


----------



## parttime (27. Februar 2010)

Bin heute einmal in Bishausen gestartet und dann über den Hohen Steyer (richtung Reyershausen) und dann auf den Berg von der Plesse.

Also den Berg bei der Plesse, den kann man im Moment knicken. Die Waldautobahnen waren komplett zugeeist. War aber auch am Nordhang. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie es auf den anderen seiten aussieht, denn an vorankommen war nicht möglich. Die Trails dort sind noch mit mind. 30-50cm schnee bedekt. Dat dauert da noch! 

Die Trails vom Hohen Steyer sind zum teil befahrbar. 

Aber es wird jetzt ja wieder wärmer und stürmischer, wenn ich wetter.com glauben soll.


----------



## tombrider (27. Februar 2010)

Die Plessestraße von der Plesse zum Hünstollen und daran vorbei nach Holzerode und zur B27 waren gestern mit gutem Reifenprofil ohne Probleme fahrbar. Billingshäuser Schlucht und Forststraße nach Ebergötzen runter waren schwieriger, gingen aber noch. Die anderen Forststraßen gingen gestern und vorgestern gar nicht: Weder vom Hünstollen Richtung Südwesten ins Bratental noch das Weißwassertal. Mal schauen, wie es morgen wird...


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

So langsam sollte es gehen im Solling


----------



## Baxter75 (30. März 2010)

Wenn es zeitlich bei mir passen sollte ,bin ich sehr gerne mit dabei.


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> @akastylez:
> Habt ihr vll auch ein paar digitale Karten von Trails im raum Northeim?



Komm mit uns fahren, da brauchst Du keine Karten, zumail die Trails eh nicht eingezeichnet sind.


----------



## Baxter75 (30. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Komm mit uns fahren, da brauchst Du keine Karten, zumail die Trails eh nicht eingezeichnet sind.



Genau ,da braucht man keine Karten nur einen der vor raus fährt,der sich aus kennt und dann nur rollen lassen das Bike, gell Basti


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

Genau  Spaß machts! Andere Frage, hat denn jemand jetzt einen GPS Track vom dem Trail? Der Track der hier drinne ist kann nicht der Richtige sein weil er nur 3,2KM lang ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

So, hier mal der Track vom Trail http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.53168.html ist aber nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll..


----------



## parttime (30. März 2010)

Wo hast du denn den ausgebuddelt `?

Biste den abgefahren ?


----------



## Baxter75 (30. März 2010)

parttime schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den ausgebuddelt `?
> 
> Biste den abgefahren ?



sind ihn heute abgegangen


----------



## Mano (8. April 2010)

> Zitat:Zitat von akastylez
> Komm mit uns fahren, da brauchst Du keine Karten, zumail die Trails eh nicht eingezeichnet sind.
> 
> Genau ,da braucht man keine Karten nur einen der vor raus fährt,der sich aus kennt und dann nur rollen lassen das Bike, gell Basti



So da bin ich auch mal wieder. Nachdem ich mal wieder Probleme mit meinem Handgelenk hatte bin ich wieder einsatzbereit Hoffe ich. Denke das ich es jetzt wirklich langsam mal schaffen sollte mit euch zu fahren


----------



## akastylez (8. April 2010)

Wird Zeit


----------



## parttime (15. Juni 2010)

So meine Lieben, aus Lloret (war geil) wieder da, habe ich es auch geschafft, einen mega geilen Trail, der auf der linken seite von Hardegsen (aus Lüdgenrode kommend) in BaseCamp nachzuzeichen und heute noch 2 - 3 Fotos zu schießen. Als Anhang den "Aussichts-Trail"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (15. Juni 2010)

Hmmm.....kennst Du den Wepertrail oben in Hardegsen beim Steinbruch ?


----------



## parttime (16. Juni 2010)

und hier die Fotos :







Beginnen tut der Trail eigentlich schon ein wenig vorhher, auf einem Parkplatz biegt man links weg. Aber hier Startet er nun wirklich. Ist eine Gabelung, wo der MTBker sich links hält 






Hier ist der Aussichtsreichste Punkt 1 des Trails. Da steht auch ne Rote Bank vom Verschönerungsverein 





Und so geht der Trail auch weiter. Manchmal sind ein paar Steine um Boden oder Wurzeln, aber wozu gibt es den Federgabeln.

Im allgemeinen ist der Trail in einem sehr guten Zustand ! Was bitte auch so bleiben soll! Es ist kein reiner Berg Ab Trail! sonder eher ein auf und ab. Mit ein bisschen Speed, lassen sich hier und da ein paar Sprünge machen. 

Irgendwann geht es scharf links im Grunde mitten in den Wald hinein. Dort muss man erst ein wenig suchen, wo sich denn der Weg befindent, aber man findet ihn schnell. einfach dem Track folgen  Dann ist der Trail aber ziemlich Steil finde ich kreuz dann einen Waldweg und geht links-schräg-geradeaus weiter auf den Hardegser Landweg (glaube ich) (~ da wo das Holzweg ist ). Der abschluss ist ein wenig kniffelig aber mit nem Fully denke ich besser Fahrbar!

Bitteschön


----------



## akastylez (16. Juni 2010)

Sieht doch gut aus  wir waren die letzte Zeit mal nen bischen im Harz

http://video.mpora.de/watch/g2v02mhpo/

http://video.mpora.de/watch/r8t6hCxJO/


----------



## parttime (16. Juni 2010)

Den weper-trail kenne ich leider nicht. Hast du einen ungefähren startpunkt? in digitaler form? Dann mache ich mich mal auf die suche


----------



## akastylez (16. Juni 2010)

Yes,

oberhalb von Hardegsen http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.53895.html


----------



## Baxter75 (16. Juni 2010)

@parttime

könnten ihn ja mal zusammne fahren


----------



## parttime (19. Juni 2010)

also aus deinem Track akastylez werde ich nicht schlau. Ist der direkt, also am Steinbruch ? weil ansonsten sieht das ziemlich alles nach Waldautobahn aus  

Benötige hilfe


----------



## parttime (19. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus  wir waren die letzte Zeit mal nen bischen im Harz
> 
> http://video.mpora.de/watch/g2v02mhpo/
> 
> http://video.mpora.de/watch/r8t6hCxJO/


 

Hast du Tracks von den Runden ? manche teile aus dem Ersten Vid sehen echt gut aus (bis 01:17min, i-net ist so lam) ?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Juni 2010)

wenn du heut nachmittag zeit hast,können wir sie mal zusammen fahren


----------



## akastylez (19. Juni 2010)

Leider nicht...wenn ich das nächste mal fahre (vielleicht morgen) zeichne ich mal auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. Juni 2010)

falls du morgen fahren solltest ,komm doch rüber nach hardegsen und wir starten von hier aus


----------



## parttime (21. Juni 2010)

Bin heute mal den Trail gefahren, war ne nacht und nebel aktion. Gut, wollte vom Steinbruch aus starten, weil das bei mir näher dran ist. Gesagt getan, nur der Anfang ist schwer auszumachen, vorallem, weil da ZÄUNE SIND !!! Habe ihn dann trotzdem gleich erblick, weil ich mir dachte, nen Trail geht meistens Berg ab. 

Das Teil ist ja der* MEGA HAMMER !*

Gut mit gegenanstiegen ist jetzt nicht ganz mein Fall, aber der war trotzdem geilo !

Wie lässt er sich denn besser fahren ? Vom Steinbruch an, oder anders herum ?

Ich wollts hier hochladen, aber die Datei war zu Groß 

Hier der Link. Enthalten sind gpx - kml - gdb(inkl. Wegpunkte)

http://www.parttime.bplaced.net/domain/Tracks/Hardegsen/rar/Steinbruch.rar


----------



## akastylez (22. Juni 2010)

Also wenn du dat ding schon hammer findest solltest du mal mit uns die wieterrunde fahren!


----------



## parttime (8. Juli 2010)

Bin grad im schwarzwald :-D 

Tolle sache hier. Bei ~35 grad im schatten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akastylez (8. Juli 2010)

Cool!Dann komm heil wieder,viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## parttime (9. September 2010)

hier endlich einmal ein paar Bilder von dem Steinbruch Trail, die ich schon vor min. 3 Monaten gemacht habe, sind gott sei dank nicht auf der camera vergammelt







wie der Name schon sagt, steht man zuerst einmal vor einem Steinbruch mit "Tor"






Dann geht man durch den "Eingang" (wo das ist bitte nur per PN )






und dann steht man drinne. Also wenn man noch nie einen Steinbruch gesehen hat (Ich) ist das echt nen sehr geiles Panorama. Musste da erstmal 5min stehen bleiben und nur schauen, nachdem ich mit Baxter da hoch gerast bin 






und dann, ...






ging/gehts los!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=194770&stc=1&d=1284059134


----------



## parttime (9. September 2010)

dann schlängelt sich der Trail den Steinbruch rauf. kurz nach dieser Stelle kommt eine Steigung mit min 99%   ca.

und wenn man dann einmal nach links schaut, dann sieht man ....






das, echt genial! 5min Pause 






und nun geht, der eigentliche Trail los. meist Flowig, doch man muss aufpassen, wenn man nur ein Hardtail hat, sonst kanns einem das Hinterrad schon einmal verbiegen. 

Es geht nun Richtung Trögen, ganz grob






Und wenn man dann das ziemliche Ende des Trails erreicht hat steht man, glaube ich, über Trögen und kann dann auf einem wirklich nur Handtuchbreiten Trail richtung Tal abwärts düsen.






Es ist echt genial, hierrauf zu Surven. Wenn ich es nicht selbst nicht gefahren wäre, würde ich sagen, dass ist nicht im Solling!


----------



## parttime (9. September 2010)

einfach Traumhaft 

zum heulen !


----------



## akastylez (9. September 2010)

Das war es dann wohl mit Sommer für dieses Jahr *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parttime (9. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Das war es dann wohl mit Sommer für dieses Jahr *g*




Denke ich mir auch mal, so ein sch**ß regen


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2010)

http://video.mpora.de/watch/XFeaAlyQp


----------



## Baxter75 (10. September 2010)

@parttime

war das den Tag,wo du das beste vom Wepertrail ausgelassen hast ????
setz doch mal den GPS Track von dem Tag rein,als wir zusammen gefahren sind bzw wo du teils teils geschoben hast


----------



## parttime (12. September 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @parttime
> 
> war das den Tag,wo du das beste vom Wepertrail ausgelassen hast ????
> setz doch mal den GPS Track von dem Tag rein,als wir zusammen gefahren sind bzw wo du teils teils geschoben hast


 

ne das war der Tag danach. 

Geschoben   ich würde es eher ökonomische Fordbewegung nennen


----------



## Baxter75 (13. September 2010)

kurz und knapp gesagt,nicht fit genug fuer solche strecken  
haettest auch mal bilder von den spitzkehren machen koennen,wenn man auf dem rueckweg ist.
bist sicherlich nicht die gleiche strecke gefahren wie wir sie gefahren sind oder??


----------



## parttime (13. September 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> kurz und knapp gesagt,nicht fit genug fuer solche strecken
> haettest auch mal bilder von den spitzkehren machen koennen,wenn man auf dem rueckweg ist.
> bist sicherlich nicht die gleiche strecke gefahren wie wir sie gefahren sind oder??


 

Doch die Spitzkehren bin ich gefahren, nur wars da echt blöd fotos zu machen, wegen dem hang an der einen, und dem gestrüpp auf der anderen seite. 

Zum Thema kondition  

Echt krass, da brauche ich wohl noch ein Jahr 

Den Steilanstieg bin ich nicht mehr gefahren, habe die Route nicht mehr so ganz hinbekommen. Tolle Technik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (14. September 2010)

Komm mal mit in Harz


----------



## Baxter75 (14. September 2010)

@parttime

ich dachte,du hast die runde den tag auf gezeichnet.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Komm mal mit in Harz




der kann sich im harz dann nicht aufs fahren konzentrieren,weil er aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus kommt.


----------



## parttime (15. September 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> der kann sich im harz dann nicht aufs fahren konzentrieren,weil er aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus kommt.



Wäre möglich Kinder, war da bis lang eingentlich nur im Winter. Und wenn dann nur Schilder montieren. 

Ich denke next year peilen wir das mal an, damit ihr einmal seht was richtig schlecht, und ich was richtig gut ist 

Jetzt wird sich fast erstmal auf die Tour de Energie und auf ne Duathlon Prüfung vorbereitet.


----------



## Baxter75 (15. September 2010)

@parttime

nix mit naechstem jahr,dieses jahr noch


----------



## parttime (21. Oktober 2010)

super sache Jungs !! 

Bin gerade nen bissel stinkig  

warum 

weil dieses Jahr schon wieder rum ging, ohne das ich es je weiter als Seesen in den Harz hinein geschafft habe und dann sogar noch ohne Bike 

Wollte vor 2 Wochen fahren, da ließ es mein Bänderriss leider nicht zu, dann letzte Woche, Temperaturen gegen den Gefrierpunkt   Hallo es ist .... Oktober  ups.

Schwarzwald schaffe ich mitlerweile jedes Jahr   aber der Harz, der gefühlte 1000km näher dran ist nicht, dass ist verdammt traurig wisst ihr dass


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist echt mehr als traurig...


----------



## parttime (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie oft wart ihr im Harz ?


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2010)

Bestimmt 10 x


----------



## parttime (4. Dezember 2010)

@ Baxter:

Was hast du für ein Bike? Bin gerade auf der Suche und schaue mal so rum. Im mom gefällt mir das Cube stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (4. Dezember 2010)

Zu wenig Federweg...kauf dir gleich was mit 160mm,sonst läufst Du dann wieder los.Schau mal bei h und s,da gibts das cube fritzz gerade für 1889e im ausverkauf.


----------



## parttime (4. Dezember 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Zu wenig Federweg...kauf dir gleich was mit 160mm,sonst läufst Du dann wieder los.Schau mal bei h und s,da gibts das cube fritzz gerade für 1889e im ausverkauf.



Klingt fast logisch wa. Rennrad ist bestellt, kommt Ende Januar. Wollte dann mal meine Reba auf 120mm umbauen und mal sehen. 140 sollten es schon sein, was Fahrt ihr ? 

Evtl kaufe ich mir auch eins von rose im Sommer beim Ausverkauf


----------



## akastylez (4. Dezember 2010)

Bin früher auch 140mm gefahren,bin vor einem Jahr auch bei 160mm gelandet.Baxter fährt auch 160mm,nen fritzz.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Dezember 2010)

160 mm sollten es schon sein,wenn du dir etwas neues holen willst.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Dezember 2010)

@parttime

was hast du dir fürn RR bestellt ????


----------



## parttime (4. Dezember 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @parttime
> 
> was hast du dir fürn RR bestellt ????



Nen Bullen 

Pro SL 4400


----------



## parttime (17. Dezember 2010)

Kinder Kinder, mein Bulle ist da. Mal einfach 1 Monat früher als geplant! 

Bin lezte Woche Sonntag mal wieder den Steinbruchtrail abgeschoben. War recht enttäscht von euch. Im ersten Bereich war ich der erste. Im zweiten konnte man eine Reifenspur erkennen. Man man man!! Hätte ich nicht erwartet!

War aber im zweiten Bereich sehr sehr schlecht fahrbar, da sehr tiefe Schneewehen dort faul rumlagen. Naja. War trotzdem lustig!


----------



## akastylez (17. Dezember 2010)

Was haste Dir denn jetzt schon wieder gekauft?


----------



## parttime (17. Dezember 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Was haste Dir denn jetzt schon wieder gekauft?



schonwieder, ist ja sehr nett 

nixe habe ich mir gekäuft, nur das RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. Dezember 2010)

Achso...fährt man mit Rennrädern auch Trails? Habe ich nen Trend verpasst?


----------



## parttime (17. Dezember 2010)

Jops hast du  gibt hier im Forum nen Vid, da hüpft einer mit einem RR auf Felsen von einer Brandung herum. Echt krank, mit Carbon Felgen natürlich


----------



## akastylez (17. Dezember 2010)

Ne ne...das ist ja Trial...ich meinte Trails.


----------



## parttime (17. Dezember 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ne ne...das ist ja Trial...ich meinte Trails.



Ach wirklich


----------



## akastylez (17. Dezember 2010)

...kannst ja dann mal mit in Harz kommen mit Deinem Rennrad


----------



## Baxter75 (17. Dezember 2010)

ich muss wohl mal die spikes drauf ziehen und da oben mal gucken fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube die werden Dir nicht viel bringen...


----------



## Baxter75 (17. Dezember 2010)

irgend einer muss ja mal ne gescheite spur machen


----------



## akastylez (17. Dezember 2010)

Geh mal mitm Schneeschieber lang


----------



## Baxter75 (17. Dezember 2010)

dat würde ja stunden dauern


----------



## akastylez (17. Dezember 2010)

Egal....sitzt doch auch Stunden am Rechner...bin die Wieterrunde gefahren...das war vielleicht ne Kurbelei....


----------



## parttime (18. Dezember 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dat würde ja stunden dauern



Richtig !! Wäre aber ne Maßnahme !! :-D


----------



## VA 700 (2. Juli 2017)

Übrigens ist dieser tolle "MTB-Parcours" in Silberborn (vor einigen sinnlosen Off-Topic-Seiten ging es hier mal kurz darum) mittlerweile der allerletzte Scheiß! Wir waren heute mal da; mit Enduros und Fullface. Absolut lächerlich! Spart euch den Weg für diese sprunglose CC-Wurzelpassage im Wald, die man sich anhand der sperrigen Beschilderung selber zurecht suchen muss.


----------



## kaliberat (7. Juli 2019)

Stamme aus der Gegend und wollte demnächst mit dem MTB dort mal wieder hin.
Seid Ihr die ganze Runde von Silberborn bis Neuhaus und zurück gefahren?
Und war alles komplett fürs Klo?


----------

